# Cooking pasta question..opinions



## Kayelle (Mar 30, 2018)

When I was boiling my (boxed) angel hair pasta tonight, I was tempted to add lemon juice to the "sea salted water" for my shrimp pasta dinner.
Has anyone done that?
I have a loaded Meyer lemon tree and I'd like to use them. It would be nice to have lemon flavored pasta for some dishes. 
Thoughts?


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 30, 2018)

Kay - due to the fact you are using "angel hair" pasta, IMHO I don't think it would be in the water long enough to pick up any lemon flavouring.   You would probably gain more by using some of the zest on the shrimp.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 30, 2018)

I would squeeze the juice onto the prepared dish and sprinkle with the zest.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 30, 2018)

Thanks ladies, yes I used both lemon juice and zest in the sauce, and it was delish.

I'm still wondering about lemon juice in the pasta water for the future.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 30, 2018)

I've never thought to try that KL, but I can't see why that wouldn't at least help boost the flavor
As for your loaded Meyer Lemon tree, you can always send them to me,
or if all else fails, freeze the juice and/or zest.
I bought 3 pounds of those cuties (oops, wrong fruit ), zested and squeezed them... portioned them off and they are parked in the deep freeze for later in the year when I CAN'T get them.

(btw, Meyer Lemon Marmalade sold really well at the Craft & Bake Sale this past Saturday )


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 31, 2018)

Those Meyer lemon treats look just fabulous Kgirl !!

I guess I'm wondering if a reasonable amount of juice added to the salted water would in some way harm the outcome of the pasta texture? 

Sounds like an experiment is in order since I have lots of lemons and pasta to spare.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 31, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> I'm still wondering about lemon juice in the pasta water for the future.



You have me curious, too. And, better you than me to try that experiment. I say, "do it," and tell us how it turns out. What could possibly go wrong. 

CD


----------



## JustJoel (Mar 31, 2018)

I know this is about pasta, but those lemons look so good! Have you ever thought of preserving them? They make are great as condiments and in salads and soups. And they keep forever. Here’s a link to the google search page. Choose from any one!
https://www.google.com/search?source=hp&ei=vEW_WqLCMc-gjwOcvbqwBw&q=preserved+lemons&oq=preserved+lemons&gs_l=mobile-gws-hp.3..0l5.2753.7733..8662...1....1183.3550.9j4j0j1j0j1j0j1..........1..mobile-gws-wiz-hp.....3..35i39j0i131j0i70i249.ZJQBjVHxda8%3D


----------



## Addie (Mar 31, 2018)

Try just a handful of pasta in the water. Add the zest and juice at the very beginning before the waster even begins to boil. Add the pasta at the right time and cook until done. Let us know the results. 

You might try it with different types of pasta. Some of them are very thick and heavy. They take longer to cook and might need that time to absorb the lemon flavor. Would love to know the end results.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 31, 2018)

I was wondering if you could infuse olive oil with the lemon zests, then add the infused oil to the pasta water.

It is said that you shouldn't add oil to pasta water since  it just floats on top, then sticks to the pasta as you take  out which prevents other sauces from clinging to the pasta, but in this case it would help the lemon flavor  stick.

Although, infusing olive oil with some things can be a no no, such as garlic, but I wonder if lemon zest is ok?


----------



## blissful (Mar 31, 2018)

I was noodling around the internet and came across this lemon zest angel hair pasta, and it sounded good.
Lemon Zest Pasta. | Live Pretty


----------



## buckytom (Mar 31, 2018)

blissful said:


> I was noodling around the internet



Lol.


----------



## blissful (Mar 31, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Lol.


 Your noodle is working. All is not lost!


----------



## Addie (Mar 31, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks ladies, yes I used both lemon juice and zest in the sauce, and it was delish.
> 
> I'm still wondering about lemon juice in the pasta water for the future.



Try it. It can't hurt anything. I think I will check my fridge and see if there is a lemon in there. If there is, Science 101, here I come. I have the angel hair.


----------

